# Home Server issue



## JJWalt (Oct 3, 2014)

I run several home servers, I'm a newb at it but things are going well. I run Xerver on one machine, wamp on another and some file server app on another. I'm not doing most for anything other than fun and convenience.

I have one issue that is somewhat serious to me. I serve one site that is extremely simple and I serve it for one special person with special needs. We haven't been able to talk live since Meebo went down because her only device is an old Nintendo 3Ds. This isn't a matter of immoral activities. It's been a struggle to hold on to her because of her limitations.

So much for back story. I've just installed a super simple chat for her. It has no way to tell me that she is online. I'm looking for an app/script that will allow a button/link on the webpage to buzz/call/alert me on the server to when it is clicked.

Simply put, is there anyway for a visitor on a website to activate anything on the server side? A pop up window would be nice.

I can't tell you how much this would mean to her. Currently our only communication is a comment box on the website I serve for her. She is ill and I don't know how much time she has left. I'm a little desperate to solve this. I don't want to miss her visits.

Thanks.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

What is the OS on the machine serving up her website?


----------



## JJWalt (Oct 3, 2014)

Windows 7

I'm okay at installing scripts (java, php) and I can tweak them. Writing something form scratch Is a stretch. But if I could find any example of a web page signalling the server I might get ahead with it. Don't much care what it is. I just need something I can see/hear change when she is there.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Try reading through the Windows examples here: PHP: exec - Manual

You could try using exec() to open a Windows pop-up box using the methods outlined here:
How to get Pop up message box using Powershell


----------



## JJWalt (Oct 3, 2014)

Fjandr said:


> Try reading through the Windows examples here: PHP: exec - Manual
> 
> You could try using exec() to open a Windows pop-up box using the methods outlined here:
> How to get Pop up message box using Powershell



I'll give it ago, but everything I've found like that sends output to the client.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

It should only output to the client if you use a command designed to display the results to the client, such as echo() or print().


----------

